# SA: "Swoffing" (fly fishing) Mulloway / Jew



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I was down the south coast today for business and did not want to waste the trip....after doing all I had to do I headed off.
On arrival all looked good and the seabreeze felt like it was 10 degrees cooler so a bit of relief from the 40 plus degree day we were all experiencing
Headed out to find some mulloway....after what seemed like forever flicking here and flicking there I finally got busted off in quick time on who knows how big..(im telling the story so just listen.
Then all went quiet and waited an eternity for the afternoon to start cooling off....then things started to happen...had a blast but this session was to see if I could also swoff for a couple of jews (no not that type)...on goes a pink thing.....nothing.....on goes a deceiver...nothing?....so I went back to flicking...all good! ???
So I tried swoffing again...nothing....the only thing that was not the same were the gulp baits?....SOOOOOOOOOO I dipped my fly into the gulp packet and flicked some more.....5 minutes later I retrieve said fly and tried again...well bugger me if it didn't work!....so happy days with a gulp juice deceiver hehehehheheh
Not exactly puritism....but what the hey...got em!

All in all had a ball...39 landed and 6 lost...3 kept....good way to spend a stinking hot day yesiree.
regards
baggs


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Such good looking fish, or is it just because I'm hungry.
Nice report, that's more than I'll catch in a lifetime.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice report. They would of gone hard on fly gear.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

@ gatesy....yes bloody good session but reel (haaaaahhahahaah) hard to crack consistently. I might open this up to other swoffers to offer sugestions on continual hookups.....id probably switch to a soft fly next session.....the feather and fur is harder....soft plastics just get slammed!

@AJ....go hard all right!....got a decent one and was Impressed. ?..

@Patwah....I love my velocities....got spare spools etc....also like tempests....if I had the money years ago id have loved litespeed...all time favorite!

Im grounded for the next day or so....4 nights since sunday till 10pm fishing....also ive fished 8 times in the last 10 days....ive got to clean the yard for visitors on monday (outlaws)....if I dont I can kiss catching a few kgs of calamari over sunday mon tues out the window.....gotta suck up to swmbo


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow great session looks like a few decent size.
Looks promising I'm heading down there camping with bro in law on Monday.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome ubolt!
tight lines


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

patwah said:


> [email protected] love my velocities....got spare spools etc....also like tempests....if I had the money years ago id have loved litespeed...all time favorite!
> [/quote:1w74vx3s said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

salticrak said:


> Swoffing bastard.


Get swoffed!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

Mate thats all time 39 landed , unreal what a blast

What size did they range from ?

Cheers


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

KingCobe said:


> Mate thats all time 39 landed , unreal what a blast
> 
> What size did they range from ?
> 
> Cheers


yep 39 last night and two days ago 23...good fun

Range is from around 37 throught to 66ish
this session the average was down to around 40cm...couple days ago up around 48cm...

The amusing part is every now and then it gets hit twice as hard and peels line off then nothing? twice it happened...drag set too high and also owner nitro 1/4 oz jig heads hooks straightening......not happy...I think ill give TT a go so in order to reduce straightening hooks all the time in a big session.....by the end of the session both me and a local were bending our nitro 1/4 jigs back after two or so fish...I think the hooks fatigue after a dozen or so....maybe that's ok ....what does everyone else think?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

I too have problems with the Nitro finewire hooks bending when catching bream but not the TTs.
With the bream the problem isnt generally when fighting the fish but when trying to remove the hook from their bony mouths. With one fish this week I had to cut the hook in half to release the fish because it just wouldn't come out and was more worried about the fish's welfare than my jighead


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

39 landed!! :shock: That is more fish than I have caught in my life.

Well done. You must have had a ball.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> I too have problems with the Nitro finewire hooks bending when catching bream but not the TTs.
> With the bream the problem isnt generally when fighting the fish but when trying to remove the hook from their bony mouths. With one fish this week I had to cut the hook in half to release the fish because it just wouldn't come out and was more worried about the fish's welfare than my jighead


yep....I wonder if R&D at owner can fix this? on a 1/4 jig I would have hoped it was a little stronger etc....


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Stealthfisha said:


> yep 39 last night and two days ago 23...good fun
> 
> Range is from around 37 throught to 66ish
> this session the average was down to around 40cm...couple days ago up around 48cm...
> ...


Hi Stealthfish... what's the minimum legal size in SA? Up here in Qld it's 75cm at present, and even then I've only ever caught two legal in one session, and three undersized in another session.

But... bloody hell! 39 jewies in one session! Fantastic!

Change to TT! they're great!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Legal coorong length is 46cm. (Baby schooling jews that come into this waterway to feed )

Yep tt looks like the go

changing to zmans hoping they last longer


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great report well done


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Brilliant way to combine work and play. You will remember a session like that for some time to come.


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

That's awesome Stealthfisha, well done...


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like you have had lots of fun down there over a couple of days. Some nice pics and great table fish. I will have to try to get down over the Christmas break.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

A couple of us braved the weather this morning and had our best jewie session yet - both bagged out on nice fish to 69cm


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done fisher!
Im looking at upgradinging my Evo....need the right buyer and timing


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Tried for mullies this afternoon but not a thing  
Tried pilchards, cockles and soft plastics, but not a touch. oh well.

Managed to get a few plump salmon trout and some mullet at the mouth - got enough for a feed. Biggest mullet was 30cm and the salmon trout were between 24-28cm.

Saw a lone kayaker anchored up - not sure how he got on, but would be interested to know

Cheers
Dunny


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmmm not a good sign....there are a couple other chaps heading down in the morning....they maybe in for a rude shock.....mind you....the coorong is 100klm + of channels....I doubt they stay in same spots for long......bugger mate sorry to hear it.....


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice session. When they mullies are on they're really on down there, but 39 in one session is just obscene!

I'll have to make it a priority to get down to the mouth for a couple of days soon. Thanks for the report. Pardon my ignorance. I've been fishing all my life but never heard the term 'swoffing'. I'll have to turn to wikipedia again...


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

SWOFFING IS FLY FISHING!

heheheheheh


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

For all you other ignoramuses out there:

From the http://www.thefreedictionary.com/swoffing:

swoffing [ˈswɒfɪŋ]
n
(Life Sciences & Allied Applications / Fishing) Austral the sport of saltwater fly-fishing
swoffer n
[formed from s(alt) w(ater) f(ly) f(ish)ing]

Now I know! A word a day....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Heeheheheh


----------



## jatzo (Oct 1, 2013)

Stealthfisha said:


> Well done fisher!
> Im looking at upgradinging my Evo....need the right buyer and timing


I'm in Adelaide. How much you asking?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Shortly if timing is right...everything stays on yak...even lipoly batt & sounder...stainless trolly....anchor trolly....tackle tray...everything as in photo's and rigged kayaks build thread......1800...nothing to spend....im close to buying a 575 for longer open water fishing...thanks for asking....you cant have my chartplotter tablet hehehe


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahah thats the idea!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Ive got one lady.....and twenty years ago her girlfriend did not complain........


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

On a more serious note...I am selling my Evo.....1st in best dressed....


----------

